# blue cheese, sweet purple, cali. orange...any thoughts?



## Team GREEN (Oct 24, 2007)

I'm considering these strains. Any comments would be appreciated.


----------



## Celebrity Bob (Oct 24, 2007)

all? why not? cross breed and get some crazy stuff, perfect growing and build your own strand then name it, let me know when you go p for cannibis cup!


----------

